# information



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey guys I thought that I would share this with ya. As of yesterday, I am no longer the New Jersey moderator. Nothing happened, it's just that things here have been slow, and the traffic here isn't like the other boards and Flea decided that this board doesn't need a moderator at this time and I agree with him. I would ask you all to remain as you have been and not turn this board into a drama board. Please, if ya have posts to post by all means put em up. If I can help in anyway let me know. 

Thanks, 

The Dogg


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

More fishin time!


New top section for CTS is in the Machine,Dealer(fishstix4U) sent me a new section!!


----------



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree, hit the surf with your increased time, good luck and catch a few for me, have a good day!


----------

